# Ovivo closed down



## fishfinger (Mar 20, 2014)

Ovivo closes without any advance warning.



> Dear OVIVO Customers,
> We are very sad to announce that for reasons beyond our control, OVIVO Mobile is closing down on the evening of Wednesday 19th March 2014.
> We'd like to thank each and every one of you for your support and friendship over the last two years.
> To keep your OVIVO number, just fill out this form, and we’ll send you your PAC code.



http://www.ovivomobile.com/


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 20, 2014)

Shit


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 20, 2014)

Never heard of this company before the news about this, and the speed of closure seems a bit murky.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 20, 2014)

I would imagine that there are quite a lot of people feeling pretty pissed off at this news.



> The company was still taking orders for SIM cards (at a cost of £20 per SIM card) up until the announcement that was posted earlier this evening, existing credit on the system cannot be accessed, leaving both new and existing customers out-of-pocket. Even worse for existing customers is that mobile signal for the MVNO has reportedly been shut off, leaving customers without any phone or data connection.
> The closure looks to have been enforced by the company simply running out of cash with rumours the company only having around £10,000 to its name.



http://www.phonesreview.co.uk/2014/03/19/ovivo-mobile-shuts-down/


----------



## Libertad (Mar 20, 2014)

Fuck, La Liberette bought an Ovivo sim deal for £20 on Friday.


----------



## elbows (Mar 20, 2014)

At times like this I tend to pick over recent company PR, given what we now know.



> LONDON, February 17, 2014 /PRNewswire/ --
> 
> OVIVO Mobile, a fast-growing UK mobile virtual network operator that gives users free airtime in return for targeted adverts while helping brands achieve deeper customer engagement, is seeking investment of £3 million in 2014 for its next stage of planned expansion.
> 
> ...



Weasel words indeed!



> OVIVO's development has also demonstrated a strategic and phased approach to both growth and funding. Dariush Zand, founder and CEO of OVIVO Mobile, has worked in the telecommunications industry since the mid-90s and was instrumental in the launch of 3G services to the UK market back in 2004. With £500,000 of his own money, he launched OVIVO in April 2012. Following a successful year of crowdfunding in 2013, Dariush raised an additional £1 million for OVIVO and received Crowdcube's 2013 Entrepreneur of the Year award earlier this year.



Well thats another black mark against crowdfunding, which is always an issue to watch since the success of crowdfunding both specifically and generally is strongly tied to sentiment and confidence. And the credibility & symbolism of those awards.


----------



## elbows (Mar 20, 2014)

From the awards:



> Daris Zand, the entrepreneur behind telecoms company OVIVO raised two rounds of funding with us during 2013 and stormed both of them. He raised a total of £564,000 from 178 investors who believed in him.
> 
> The judges said; _“Darius was totally focused on his fundraising, he was committed, organised and this showed in his pitch and his business. His pitch was executed perfectly both times, making him the perfect entrepreneur to work with.”_


_

( http://www.crowdcube.com/blog/2014/01/07/crowdcube-awards-winners/ )_


----------



## cypher79 (Mar 21, 2014)

Got burned by these cunts, only ported my number over less than a week ago


----------



## Libertad (Mar 21, 2014)

cypher79 said:


> Got burned by these cunts, only ported my number over less than a week ago



Feeling your pain. Not so sure that they'll honour their promise to issue PAC codes either.


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2014)

I feel bad as i recommended this to someone on here last month, despite my own reservations. I got my PAC code within a few hours, i suspect the initial delays have now cleared. 30 days to use it. That last bump to £20 from the original £10 now looks like a cynical last gasp grab at getting what they could whilst they could. Arseholes.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 21, 2014)

I followed your recommendation as well. Getting through 50,000 subscribers' PAC requests might take a while. Damn your eyes butchersapron


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 21, 2014)

I may have to set up a helpline for ripped off U75ers. I really did get my PAC pretty quickly last night though. Wasn't going to bother as i thought they were bullshitting about that too.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 21, 2014)

Still not got my PAC code.


----------



## fen_boy (Mar 21, 2014)

Got it now.


----------



## cypher79 (Mar 21, 2014)

Libertad said:


> Feeling your pain. Not so sure that they'll honour their promise to issue PAC codes either.




Got my pac yesterday, just ported over to 3 today.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 21, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> I may have to set up a helpline for ripped off U75ers. I really did get my PAC pretty quickly last night though. Wasn't going to bother as i thought they were bullshitting about that too.



Good idea, both La Liberette and I have been traumatised by this blatant exploitive rip and we hold you personally responsible. Please send us our 20 notes by return of post you capitalist toad.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 21, 2014)

Glad to hear people have been getting their PACs fairly quickly.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 22, 2014)

Has anyone found any good deals that use the Vodafone network? Specifically the Vodafone network because no other carrier gets to our valley.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 22, 2014)

No PAC yet though.


----------



## yield (Mar 22, 2014)

Libertad said:


> Has anyone found any good deals that use the Vodafone network? Specifically the Vodafone network because no other carrier gets to our valley.


Talkmobile, Lebara & Sainsburys


----------



## Libertad (Mar 22, 2014)

yield said:


> Talkmobile, Lebara & Sainsburys



Cheers yield I've checked out Sainsburys and I'll have a look at the other two tomorrow.


----------



## yield (Mar 22, 2014)

Libertad said:


> Cheers yield I've checked out Sainsburys and I'll have a look at the other two tomorrow.


Doublecheck with them that they still piggyback on Vodaphone though. The article I looked at might be out of date.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 24, 2014)

Sainsburys seem to be the best option. Has anyone else on this thread received their PAC yet?


----------



## Libertad (Mar 24, 2014)

Ovivo are not sending out emails to inform subscribers of their PACs, if you go to the website though there is a "prompt" box where you can get it. (Disclaimer: That's what worked for us )


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 25, 2014)

On the sainsbury's thing: free sim and free £15 bundle of 800 minutes, unlimited texts & 2GB of data. 

edit: You can also order three.


----------



## Libertad (Mar 25, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> On the sainsbury's thing: free sim and free £15 bundle of 800 minutes, unlimited texts & 2GB of data.
> 
> edit: You can also order three.



Cheers, fucking typical though "SIMs purchased online between 25th March 2014 and 14th April", La Lib ordered hers yesterday. 

I'll get her to order another one.


----------



## dave doel (Mar 26, 2014)

does anyone know of a contact number for ovivo - they have somehow managed to supply me with an invalid PAC code !


----------

